# Bank for Mexico / USA



## navy721 (Dec 6, 2011)

I live in the United States but I have friends in Mexico that need to send me money often. Instead of using western union or snail mail I am thinking of opening and HSBC or banamex account. 

Would friends in Mexico be allowed to deposit pesos in my US account? And would I be able to withdrawal in USD?

Anyone have any experience in this? 

We're not talking about a lot of money, but rather a few hundred USD a month. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could do that, or even use PayPal.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

look into Banamex USA, owned by Banamex they have setup to send monies inter bank...


----------

